# Dose control



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

I have just started pulling espressos, and they are coming out watery with a dose of 1:5 @ 30sec (95gms)

What is the best way to reach a dose od 1:2.5 or 1:3?

1) dial down the grinder

2) tamp with more pressure

3) brew for less time (less than 25 sec)

4 some combination of the above


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Tighten the grind

Also decide on a ratio first and try stopping the shot at the desired weight, not time. Then taste it and decide if it needs to be tightened further.

So you may not necessarily have to to tighten it to the point of 1:3 in 30 seconds. But I'm happy to hazard a guess that it definitely needs tightening with your current results.

I would keep tamping the same while dialling in and getting used to things


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Fez said:


> Tighten the grind
> 
> Also decide on a ratio first and try stopping the shot at the desired weight, not time. Then taste it and decide if it needs to be tightened further.
> 
> ...


 Got you. I read online that I should stick to an extractiome tinterval of 25-35 secs.

Any thoughts about extracting faster that 25 s ?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

You need to be looking at 20g in and 50g in the cup for 1:2.5 ratio in 25-30s, so if you're getting 95g in the cup in 30s you need to make the grind finer quite a bit i.e. enough to restrict the output to 50g in the same time with the same 20g initial dose.

Let us know how your next one goes.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

-Mac said:


> You need to be looking at 20g in and 50g in the cup for 1:2.5 ratio in 25-30s, so if you're getting 95g in the cup in 30s you need to make the grind finer quite a bit i.e. enough to restrict the output to 50g in the same time with the same 20g initial dose.
> 
> Let us know how your next one goes.


 Thank you. I have just pulled 6 in a row and managed to achieve 1:2.5 in 35 sec with the 3 day old Niche dialed on 13.

Now tampering is subpar as one would guess....but I am still finding the coffee very bitter.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> I have just started pulling espressos, and they are coming out watery with a dose of 1:5 @ 30sec (95gms)
> 
> What is the best way to reach a dose od 1:2.5 or 1:3?
> 
> ...


 what coffee though. ...

dont use tamp to drive extraction time.

dont use extraction time to stop or judge a shot.

do one thing at once only, so you understand what its impact.

if your coffee is poor or stale , it will be watery anyway.

make sure your dose is an appropriate size to the basket, significant under dosing will to quick watery shots.

decide on s ratio the range of 1.2.5 to 3 is too big.

so say 1:3 as an example then grind finer if you want it sweeter at that strength.

if not strong enough reduce the ratio.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

As MrBoots said above.

Personally, I'd try to tighten the grind more and get it to 1:2 in 25-30s but that's just my taste - I like it strong.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> what coffee though. ...


 This..^
Blend or SO and what is the roast level?

E.g. if it is a very soluble bean then pushing the extraction too far may result in bitterness.


----------

